
Buckminster Fuller's FBI File - sp332
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/we-got-buckminster-fullers-fbi-file-1704777475
======
abruzzi
Ultimately, pretty anodyne. Doesn't really seem like there is a story here. It
seems more like a reporter made the FOIA request. Not much contentet came
back, reporter wrote article anyway.

The short version goes something like: unknown person tells FBI that Fuller
has had some contacts with soviet people. FBI sits on the info. After some
further contacts and some trips to Moscow, FBI decides to interview Fuller.
Fuller is completely cooperative, and talks the FBIs ear off. End of file.

~~~
notahacker
Respect to them for following up and publishing an article anyway though. Just
like statistically insignificant experiments, sometimes the absence of a major
headline is worth sharing, and it's nice to know that in an era when security
services were particularly aggressive in pursuing alleged "fellow travellers",
the FBI were able to refrain from persecuting at least one prominent
eccentric.

------
simplexion
This just makes me like Fuller even more and I have a tattoo of a buckyball
net on my arm.

~~~
zcdziura
I'm curious what your tattoo looks like. Pics, or it didn't happen!

~~~
simplexion
[http://i.imgur.com/1Vy6Edr.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/1Vy6Edr.jpg)

~~~
opless
And he delivers!

------
fit2rule
I think this has relevance in the present age because it seems anyone who
professes to wanting to change the world through intelligent revolution is
going to get a file opened on them by those who are only interested in
maintaining the status quo.

It makes me wonder what all these people would do if there were really a
revolutionary change in civilization such that the power is removed from the
elite.

~~~
aaron_m04
I wonder too. I suppose we'll have to bring about said change ;)

~~~
fit2rule
Actually I think the fact that we don't know an answer to that question means
we're not ready to start the revolution ..

